# Can i feed my fish peas?



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

I havent fed my fish any veggies, really, other then algae wafers, and i dont know if that counts. Could i feed them peas? ive got 2 female bettas, an angelfish, platy, 5 black phantoms. Can they eat peas? And, how would i prepare them?


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

I feed all my fish peas once a week, it clears there system apparently. 
Just make sure you squish it and take the shell off it, they will love it !


----------



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

Alright. im blanching peas and some cucumber right now


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

It clears their system, but I'm not sure it does much more than an algae tab would...

Most vegetables can be blanched for fish though.. I make my own food out of shrimp, garlic, and whatever green leafy green is relatively cheap... (usually collards, chard, chicory, etc.)


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

be careful with some fish. Remember bettas are typically "meat" eaters and their digestive system isnt meant for much veggies. Feeding a betta the pea could actually make them constipated


----------

